# Can you really recover?



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm not sure this is in the right section, but I have to ask; Can you really have a full recovery when you've had dp really bad for months or years? I can't remember who I was and everything is unfamiliar both in my mind and around me. Please give me some hope..

Anne


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

DP is Pandora's Box.


----------



## whereismymind (May 21, 2009)

yes you can, once you accept how you feel and learn to relax again you will recover. Myself as well as many others have done this. Try not to listen to all the negativity on this site it can really hinder your recovery.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

whereismymind said:


> yes you can, once you accept how you feel and learn to relax again you will recover. Myself as well as many others have done this. Try not to listen to all the negativity on this site it can really hinder your recovery.


Ditto


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I personally believe that recovery is possible. Also, I believe that this is not some mystic state/new age trouble of the psyche brought on by negative thinking. Positive thinking helps, but its like telling this to someone who suffers from depression to lighten up. the mind is powerful and important, and positive thinking is crucial ofcourse, but not the sole cure. Thinking itself manifests itself throughout many bodily functions, dysregulating it if a stressor is too intense for the person too handle. For example, Dont blame someone who got DP after a car accident, its just not humane.


----------



## Floating Tears (Jul 27, 2009)

I've recovered although it's coming back because i'm just staying in the house doing nothing.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

My DP resurfaces when I am being abused by someone, otherwise, it goes away, and I sleep well and feel happy.


----------



## Starfox (Sep 23, 2009)

I dont think anyone in these forums are recovered, imo if you are youve no reason to be here, heck when i make a recovery and i will this will be the last place ill be hanging around, move on dont linger, i mean if your here you must be fixating on dp, 'thinking' about it all the time, live your life in the now, stop 'worrying' about the past and the future because thats what the ego likes to do best, we need to slow down and stop thinking, the ego likes to think and worry (anxiety) about things that happened and that could happen in the future, dont think just do, live in the now, thoughts are just thoughts, they cant hurt you, your emotions is the bodys reflection from thoughts, do you act on emotions or do you just observe, do you let your emotions take you over or an you control them, this is key to being your true self.

Do you control your mind or does your mind control you? Slow down, take some time out everyday, you could even learn to meditate. Being on this site and looking at the symptoms again and again are not going to help you, all it does is make you feel apart of something, this community, its a good thing but if you want to get past this get up and do something about it, the ego likes to talk about itself and center itself as important

Not to be able to stop thinking is a dreadful affliction but we dont realize it because everyones suffering from it so it is considered normal, this perpetuated constant noise prevents you from finding the inner realm of stillness that is inseparable from 'being' The mind is a superb instrument if used correctly. The beginning of freedom is knowing that you are not the possessing entity, the 'thinker' knowing this enables you to observe the 'thinker' the moment you start watching the thinker, the higher level of consciousness is activated, you then begin to realize theres a vast realm of intelligence beyond thought, that thought is only a tiny aspect of that intelligence, you then begin to realize that all the things that really matter, beauty, love, creativity, joy, inner peace, arise from beyond the mind, you begin to awaken

Basically, im just saying, slow down, put your mind at peace at least once a day, when you sleep you rest your body, when you meditate you rest your mind


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Starfox said:


> I dont think anyone in these forums are recovered, imo if you are youve no reason to be here, heck when i make a recovery and i will this will be the last place ill be hanging around, move on dont linger,[..]


Hell, you're on the beat.








Well, I do think I am recovered though. In a manner I still think the same as I did DPed as hell, but it is not disconcerting nowadays.
Ten years ago I was fucked. I was nihilst robot girl on a road to nowhere. Somehow the DP lifted (a while after the depression dissipated). I moved country, I started afresh. Ten years later I found it in me to finally acknolwege the remanants of something that is no longer scary but still informs who I am. Sort of what turned me into me you know. This is where I am from.
After all these years I felt I was ready to explore what I am made of without sinking down into its depths once more and maybe even giving back some of the assurance anonymous recoveries gave to me once upon a time.

Happy weekend you all!


----------



## Floating Tears (Jul 27, 2009)

Starfox said:


> I dont think anyone in these forums are recovered, imo if you are youve no reason to be here, heck when i make a recovery and i will this will be the last place ill be hanging around, move on dont linger


I wish to linger to help others.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Once I was diagnosed with Derealziation, I recovered rather quickly. DR is a very weak disorder that is so easy to overcome. Now I have to overcome DP haha, thats the challenge


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

abovetherim said:


> Once I was diagnosed with Derealziation, I recovered rather quickly. DR is a very weak disorder that is so easy to overcome. Now I have to overcome DP haha, thats the challenge


What is the difference? I thought they went together. I feel I only have DR. My environment bothers me, reality, etc. I do recognize others and feel full emotions. I feel myself and all my parts. Good memory. Lots of anxiety and depression.

How do you get rid of one with out the other.

Am I on the wrong website?

Greg


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

WANTTOBEBETTER said:


> What is the difference? I thought they went together. I feel I only have DR. My environment bothers me, reality, etc. I do recognize others and feel full emotions. I feel myself and all my parts. Good memory. Lots of anxiety and depression.
> 
> How do you get rid of one with out the other.
> 
> ...


You are at the right website, you just described that you only have derealization. Depersonalization is when you dont/ocassionally feel emotions, you dont feel all the parts of your body and etc. Derealization is when your enviornment and surrounding feel weird. The two disorders are very simmilar Derealization (Surrounding), Depresonalization (Your body). They dont necessarily have to have be together, I believe that most people start out with DP and they get so scared and shit that their surroundings start to feel werid.

it causes us to have derealization


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

abovetherim said:


> You are at the right website, you just described that you only have derealization. Depersonalization is when you dont/ocassionally feel emotions, you dont feel all the parts of your body and etc. Derealization is when your enviornment and surrounding feel weird. The two disorders are very simmilar Derealization (Surrounding), Depresonalization (Your body). They dont necessarily have to have be together, I believe that most people start out with DP and they get so scared and shit that their surroundings start to feel werid.
> 
> it causes us to have derealization


Thanks,
I have had moments when some of my family are slightly unfamiliar. Who are you, etc... Mostly derealization though. I thought everyone had both with one dominant. The grass is always greener on the other side but I feel like I would rather have Dp than DR. Maybe not. I would have to try it to judge it. It would be nice just to give my DR a break and try something new. Monotonous Hell.

How did you shed derealization so easy? Just by being diagnosed and knowing? You say DR is a weak disorder, but it is sure has been whipping my ass for over 25 years.

Greg


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

WANTTOBEBETTER said:


> Thanks,
> I have had moments when some of my family are slightly unfamiliar. Who are you, etc... Mostly derealization though. I thought everyone had both with one dominant. The grass is always greener on the other side but I feel like I would rather have Dp than DR. Maybe not. I would have to try it to judge it. It would be nice just to give my DR a break and try something new. Monotonous Hell.
> 
> How did you shed derealization so easy? Just by being diagnosed and knowing? You say DR is a weak disorder, but it is sure has been whipping my ass for over 25 years.
> ...


I had derealization for most of my life (Im 18). I went through some shit when i was younger, it caused me to become depressed and anxious. I started taking an anti-depressant called "Well Buturion", over a short period of time I mangaged to shake off derealization.

What do you believe causes your Derealization? If you can tell me that I could most likely help you a bit more.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

abovetherim said:


> Once I was diagnosed with Derealziation, I recovered rather quickly. DR is a very weak disorder that is so easy to overcome. Now I have to overcome DP haha, thats the challenge


You are saying that DR is so easy to overcome,based on what,may i ask?
I've been suffering from DP/DR for 6 years,and I can tell you that my DP has gotten slightly better but my DR is always there as strong as it was in the beginning.For 6 damn years.
I'm quite sure that you haven't read the loads of posts in this forum about people telling the horrors they have been sufferring with DR,otherwise you would never say a thing like that,only because you have recovered from it rather quickly.
your case is not a rule.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Mario said:


> You are saying that DR is so easy to overcome,based on what,may i ask?
> I've been suffering from DP/DR for 6 years,and I can tell you that my DP has gotten slightly better but my DR is always there as strong as it was in the beginning.Remember,for 6 damn years.
> I'm quite sure that you haven't read the loads of posts in this forum about people telling the horrors they have been sufferring with DR,otherwise you would never say a thing like that.


Dude I dont know what you are talking about, you are foolish to say what you said. You have no idea who I am, what I have been through and what I still have to deal with everyday. You think having DP/DR for 6 years is bad????? Try having it for 8 years you baby. I started showing signs of DR midway through elementary school, it got worse in junior high school and the begining of high school. If you want to recover from DR you have to think positive, eat healthy, keep yourself socially active, workout and take the right medication. When I was diagnosed with DR back in october, I was fully healed after about 3 weeks. Now i have to focus on DP


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

abovetherim said:


> Dude I dont know what you are talking about, you are foolish to say what you said. You have no idea who I am, what I have been through and what I still have to deal with everyday. You think having DP/DR for 6 years is bad????? Try having it for 8 years you baby. I started showing signs of DR midway through elementary school, it got worse in junior high school and the begining of high school. If you want to recover from DR you have to think positive, eat healthy, keep yourself socially active, workout and take the right medication. When I was diagnosed with DR back in october, I was fully healed after about 3 weeks. Now i have to focus on DP


Why didn't you explain that at first?I can only say that i'm happy for you,it's good to know when one of us recovers from DP and or DR,but honestly i don't remember calling you baby or any other names.


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

Mario said:


> Why didn't you explain that at first?I can only say that i'm happy for you,it's good to know when one of us recovers from DP and or DR,but honestly i don't remember calling you baby or any other names.


Mario,
You are definitely not a baby. You are one of the nicest, wisest, and strongest people here.
Thank you for your support, friend.

Greg


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

WANTTOBEBETTER said:


> Mario,
> You are definitely not a baby. You are one of the nicest, wisest, and strongest people here.
> Thank you for your support, friend.
> 
> Greg


Thanks a lot Greg for your kind words.
They came directly to my heart my dear friend


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> Dude I dont know what you are talking about, you are foolish to say what you said. You have no idea who I am, what I have been through and what I still have to deal with everyday. You think having DP/DR for 6 years is bad????? Try having it for 8 years you baby. I started showing signs of DR midway through elementary school, it got worse in junior high school and the begining of high school. If you want to recover from DR you have to think positive, eat healthy, keep yourself socially active, workout and take the right medication. When I was diagnosed with DR back in october, I was fully healed after about 3 weeks. Now i have to focus on DP


Don't resort to name calling, we are all in the same boat here. It doesn't matter how long you've had this, dp/dr is bad enough for everyone. I have gotten over depersonalization for the most part, but derealization is the worst for me. I cannot get rid of it. Everything looks different, my family looks different, my house looks different, my vision swims and moves and makes me constantly dizzy and sick to my stomach. So while it was easy to get rid of for yourself (Which is wonderful, don't get me wrong), it is not as easy for the rest of us. Like you said, you have no idea what I have been through.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Katezorz said:


> Don't resort to name calling, we are all in the same boat here. It doesn't matter how long you've had this, dp/dr is bad enough for everyone. I have gotten over depersonalization for the most part, but derealization is the worst for me. I cannot get rid of it. Everything looks different, my family looks different, my house looks different, my vision swims and moves and makes me constantly dizzy and sick to my stomach. So while it was easy to get rid of for yourself (Which is wonderful, don't get me wrong), it is not as easy for the rest of us. Like you said, you have no idea what I have been through.


Do you want to know how I got rid of derealization so quickly after having it forever??? I didnt think about it 24/7 and I didnt go on this forum for a good few months unlike some people who spend most of their day on here. You also have to have a positive attitude, in my honest opinion from the high activity you have had on this website lately I doubt you take your mind off of DR. I will tell you what, coming onto these forums and reading everything will not make your Derealization any better. When I first foundout about this forum I was glued to it on and off for a few days, after 2 and a half days my derealization was the worst it had ever been. I kept throwing up because it felt screwed up.

Stay off the forums for awhile and keep your mind focused on other things, coming here will not make anything better. And I will name call if someone says something dumb to me, if you are registered to this website you know what the lows of DR and DP feel like. I shouldnt have some Mario dude telling me that I dont know what im talking about.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Starfox said:


> I dont think anyone in these forums are recovered, imo if you are youve no reason to be here, heck when i make a recovery and i will this will be the last place ill be hanging around, move on dont linger, i mean if your here you must be fixating on dp, 'thinking' about it all the time, live your life in the now, stop 'worrying' about the past and the future because thats what the ego likes to do best, we need to slow down and stop thinking, the ego likes to think and worry (anxiety) about things that happened and that could happen in the future, dont think just do, live in the now, thoughts are just thoughts, they cant hurt you, your emotions is the bodys reflection from thoughts, do you act on emotions or do you just observe, do you let your emotions take you over or an you control them, this is key to being your true self.
> 
> Do you control your mind or does your mind control you? Slow down, take some time out everyday, you could even learn to meditate. Being on this site and looking at the symptoms again and again are not going to help you, all it does is make you feel apart of something, this community, its a good thing but if you want to get past this get up and do something about it, the ego likes to talk about itself and center itself as important
> *
> ...


nice i see you've read eckhart tolle "the power of now" lol


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

whereismymind said:


> yes you can, once you accept how you feel and learn to relax again you will recover. Myself as well as many others have done this. Try not to listen to all the negativity on this site it can really hinder your recovery.


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had depersonalization since I was 14 and now I'm 50. I have this all the time. I can hardly stand living in a dream, and not connecting with others in the real world. I need someone to tell me they had a similar problem and can get out of this. Psychologists said I won't come completely out of this.


----------



## laquw (Aug 26, 2004)

abovetherim said:


> Do you want to know how I got rid of derealization so quickly after having it forever??? I didnt think about it 24/7 and I didnt go on this forum for a good few months unlike some people who spend most of their day on here. You also have to have a positive attitude, in my honest opinion from the high activity you have had on this website lately I doubt you take your mind off of DR. I will tell you what, coming onto these forums and reading everything will not make your Derealization any better. When I first foundout about this forum I was glued to it on and off for a few days, after 2 and a half days my derealization was the worst it had ever been. I kept throwing up because it felt screwed up.
> 
> Stay off the forums for awhile and keep your mind focused on other things, coming here will not make anything better. And I will name call if someone says something dumb to me, if you are registered to this website you know what the lows of DR and DP feel like. I shouldnt have some Mario dude telling me that I dont know what im talking about.


I completely agree. I thank god that I did not find this site until after I recovered from dp/dr. Obsession fuels the symptoms. If anyone needs my advice on how I got rid of it you can pm me.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> Do you want to know how I got rid of derealization so quickly after having it forever??? I didnt think about it 24/7 and I didnt go on this forum for a good few months unlike some people who spend most of their day on here. You also have to have a positive attitude, in my honest opinion from the high activity you have had on this website lately I doubt you take your mind off of DR. I will tell you what, coming onto these forums and reading everything will not make your Derealization any better. When I first foundout about this forum I was glued to it on and off for a few days, after 2 and a half days my derealization was the worst it had ever been. I kept throwing up because it felt screwed up.
> 
> Stay off the forums for awhile and keep your mind focused on other things, coming here will not make anything better. And I will name call if someone says something dumb to me, if you are registered to this website you know what the lows of DR and DP feel like. I shouldnt have some Mario dude telling me that I dont know what im talking about.


I've had derealization for for about 5 months now, and this was long before I knew about this site. I have been out in the world doing things, doing everything I can to get my mind off this. I found out yesterday that my depersonalization/derealization could be caused by and enlarged pituitary glad, so don't you go about telling me it's "easy" or this or that. Once again, you have no idea what I'm going through. It was easy fo you, but for the rest of us, probably not as easy. Move along now, you are no help.


----------



## Bradd (Dec 26, 2009)

Playing Xbox 360 really gets my mind off of DP/DR whatever i may have.
I feel completely normal when playing it for the most part until i get mad over something lol.
It's also fun to just talk to random people about random stuff, once i even talked about my DP haha.
I only come on these forums like once every 2 weeks.
If any of you play xbox 360 , add me








- Gamertag: Brad Has Downs

Orrrr if any of you wanna talk, add me on MSN - [email protected] or Aim - Bradgetzdown
I have alot of friends on there so message me when you add me or else i'll never be able to find your name >.<


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Katezorz said:


> I've had derealization for for about 5 months now, and this was long before I knew about this site. I have been out in the world doing things, doing everything I can to get my mind off this. I found out yesterday that my depersonalization/derealization could be caused by and enlarged pituitary glad, so don't you go about telling me it's "easy" or this or that. *Once again, you have no idea what I'm going through.* It was easy fo you, but for the rest of us, probably not as easy. Move along now, you are no help.


Do you really think you have had Derealization and Depersonalization really bad Katezor???? I have had both for about 8 years and your complaining telling me I have no idea what your going through. I think the correct statement would be "You have no Idea what im going through". I know exactly what your going through, your going through the baby stages of Derealization. If you think not going to work is bad, try not being able to get out of your basement for 2 years. I was 10 years old freaking out thinking i was going to die, now im 18 trying to find ways to overcome a disorder that has destroyed parts of my life.

I am sorry that I am having a mini fued on this forum, I just dont appreciate newbies who think they have it the worst. If they realize and accept the fact that they dont have it bad, they will have an easier time recovering.

The problem in this world is "Everyone thinks the stuff that goes on in their life is the absolute worst, meanwhile there are people who go through much worse and dont complain"


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> Do you really think you have had Derealization and Depersonalization really bad Katezor???? I have had both for about 8 years and your complaining telling me I have no idea what your going through. I think the correct statement would be "You have no Idea what im going through". I know exactly what your going through, your going through the baby stages of Derealization. If you think not going to work is bad, try not being able to get out of your basement for 2 years. I was 10 years old freaking out thinking i was going to die, now im 18 trying to find ways to overcome a disorder that has destroyed parts of my life.
> 
> I am sorry that I am having a mini fued on this forum, I just dont appreciate newbies who think they have it the worst. If they realize and accept the fact that they dont have it bad, they will have an easier time recovering.
> 
> The problem in this world is "Everyone thinks the stuff that goes on in their life is the absolute worst, meanwhile there are people who go through much worse and dont complain"


You're doing the same exact thing here. You say you've had it for 8 years, and therefore your situation is much worse? I agree, it's terrible that you've had this for so long, you deserve to get better, but that does not make your situation worse than anyon else's, and you have no right to call any of us "babies". Depersonalization and Derealization are caused by the very same reasons, they're the same exact thing but with different symptoms, and just because you had an easier time getting over derealization, that doesn't mean that it's going to be easy for the rest of us. I got over depersonalizaion quickly. Do you see me telling you that that means depersonalization is easy to overcome? That is all we meant, and you resorted to name calling. We're all struggling and doing the very best we can. This community is about support. We all need as much support as we can get.

I'm going to dissociation meetings next week. They've been shown to help many people with dissociation issues. But to you that just means focusing on the issue, but I should simply ignore it and not get help from others going through similar issues. I mean, it's helped so many on here who have had is for years and years and years, living their lives with no relief from dp/dr. There's a woman on here, bless her heart, who has had this for 30 years. She's lived her life, but it has not helped her yet. I know she can get better, but "simply ignoring it" has not helped her yet. I know for fact tht she would never call you a baby, so what say you now?


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Katezorz said:


> You're doing the same exact thing here. You say you've had it for 8 years, and therefore your situation is much worse? I agree, it's terrible that you've had this for so long, you deserve to get better, but that does not make your situation worse than anyon else's, and you have no right to call any of us "babies". Depersonalization and Derealization are caused by the very same reasons, they're the same exact thing but with different symptoms, and just because you had an easier time getting over derealization, that doesn't mean that it's going to be easy for the rest of us. I got over depersonalizaion quickly. Do you see me telling you that that means depersonalization is easy to overcome? That is all we meant, and you resorted to name calling. We're all struggling and doing the very best we can. This community is about support. We all need as much support as we can get.
> 
> I'm going to dissociation meetings next week. They've been shown to help many people with dissociation issues. But to you that just means focusing on the issue, but I should simply ignore it and not get help from others going through similar issues. I mean, it's helped so many on here who have had is for years and years and years, living their lives with no relief from dp/dr. There's a woman on here, bless her heart, who has had this for 30 years. She's lived her life, but it has not helped her yet. I know she can get better, but "simply ignoring it" has not helped her yet. I know for fact tht she would never call you a baby, so what say you now?


Did you finish high school yet??? What you just wrote tells me you arent the sharpest pencil in the box. First off I am not looking for any sympathy from anyone just because I have had this stuff for the past eight years. My situation is probaly worse than yours considering the fact that the more time you live with something, the harder it is to live without it. That statement right there is one statement that you know is true. Second off I called Mario a "baby" because if I were to call him anything else I would probaly be thrown off this forum. Are you a baby??? I dont know, I barely know you.

Third, I said that I overcame my derealization rather quickly, I did not tell you and the rest of the people on this forum that you should overcome it quickly also. I made a statement that you took the wrong way and blew out of pro-portion. I am not forcing you or anyone else to recover quickly. This community is a support group and all, but you shouldnt resort to these forums all the time. During my short two month period on this site I have noticed not all the information that users say on this forum are credible, I wouldnt be suprised if a good quarter of all users on this forum have something other than DP/DR. That is just my opinon, as you can see other members of this forum have agreed with making as little activity as possible in order to recover.

Fourth, Since when did I say dissociation meetings have anything to do with focusing on the issue??? I said that focusing on this website is going to make your DR worse. When you are going to meetings you are learning from professionals who know what they are doing, when you come to this forum you are talking to people who are not recovered and are not even that knowledgable about their own disorder/condition. Some people on here know what they are talking about, most dont. I hope you do well in your meetings, I may soon be taking the same meetings if my condition happens to not improve.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> Did you finish high school yet??? What you just wrote tells me you arent the sharpest pencil in the box. First off I am not looking for any sympathy from anyone just because I have had this stuff for the past eight years. My situation is probaly worse than yours considering the fact that the more time you live with something, the harder it is to live without it. That statement right there is one statement that you know is true. Second off I called Mario a "baby" because if I were to call him anything else I would probaly be thrown off this forum. Are you a baby??? I dont know, I barely know you.
> 
> Third, I said that I overcame my derealization rather quickly, I did not tell you and the rest of the people on this forum that you should overcome it quickly also. I made a statement that you took the wrong way and blew out of pro-portion. I am not forcing you or anyone else to recover quickly. This community is a support group and all, but you shouldnt resort to these forums all the time. During my short two month period on this site I have noticed not all the information that users say on this forum are credible, I wouldnt be suprised if a good quarter of all users on this forum have something other than DP/DR. That is just my opinon, as you can see other members of this forum have agreed with making as little activity as possible in order to recover.
> 
> Fourth, Since when did I say dissociation meetings have anything to do with focusing on the issue??? I said that focusing on this website is going to make your DR worse. When you are going to meetings you are learning from professionals who know what they are doing, when you come to this forum you are talking to people who are not recovered and are not even that knowledgable about their own disorder/condition. Some people on here know what they are talking about, most dont. I hope you do well in your meetings, I may soon be taking the same meetings if my condition happens to not improve.


You know nothing about me, yet you say I'm not the "sharpest pencil in the box". Wow, thanks for that. Glad you know me so well. Tell me, do you know what my IQ is as well? You must know everything, obviously.

I have not made a stab at your intelligence, please give me the same courtesy. I do not remember Mario calling you a baby or calling you any other name, please give him the same courtesy. Unless you lack the capasity to have sympathy for any human being, what is the point? You want to resort to name calling, fine. You are a sensitive baby. Someone pointed out a flaw in your statement, you took it to heart, even though he was in no way trying to attack you personally. Who is the real baby here?

The meetings are not with professionals, they're with people who have the same or similar disorders who have not recovered. It's like going on DPselfhelp but you actually meet the people you're talking to in person.

You said, "DR is a very weak disorder that is so easy to overcome. Now I have to overcome DP haha, thats the challenge."

For someone who is suffering terribly from derealization, you can clearly see how that comment would be offensive to them. You call it a "weak" disorder, but to someone like me, it literally kicks my ass. Depersonalization and Derealization are the SAME EXACT THING but with DIFFERENT SYMPTOMS. Everyone feels Depersonalization differently. I have some feelings of depersonalization, where my body does not feel like my own, sometimes it feels like my hands and feet are bigger than they really are, sometimes my body feels like it could dissolve into a chair. But derealization is the worst for me, because I experience virtigo and headaches from it, dim light makes my depersonalization ten times worse, my family looks like strangers, sometimes objects breathe. To me, it is anything BUT weak. I can handle dp, but for me personally, dr is the worst. But I would never tell someone that depersonalization is a weak disorder and that it's an easy thing to overcome.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

I said you are not the sharpest pencil in the box due to the way you responded to my post or posts. You either didnt read my posts correctly or you are just responding so you can win an argument. I thought Mario was sterotyping me as some 12 year old kid who doesnt know sqaut about DP/DR. If you read the way he wrote it you would understand especially if you are so sensitive about DR/DP. I really dont care about your IQ score, what are you trying to impress me? I could probaly impress you with my profession but I am not someone who is out there to impress, I am out there to do work.

Call me a baby, I am not offended by it. Why would I get upset over someone calling me a baby, I know its not true due to the incidents in my life that I have sucessfully overcome. If you want to know what I have been through in my life, go ahead and ask me, you will probaly cry. But who cares what I have been through, it is over and done with.

Your meetings seem pretty cool, I know what types of meetings they are, good for you I hope it helps. Derealization is a very weak order once you break it down, you have to find out what exactly causes your Derealization. For me major buildups of depression caused me to go into long periods during the day of DR. There were other things that contributed the severity of my DR, including constant anxiety. Once you can find out the reason why you have DR, you will findout how to combat it. I went on Anti-Depressants and more and after a month I was better. And DP/DR is caused by anxiety and depression, that is the center of the disorder. The funny thing is most of the symptoms you had, I once had to an extent.

HOW was my comment offensive??? Explain that. I said "haha" because DP is the tough one, I was also very happy that my DP is very slowly washing away after all these years. Im sorry im aloud to show signs of emotion in some of my comments, I may not be in reality yet but atleast i try to be normal lol.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> I said you are not the sharpest pencil in the box due to the way you responded to my post or posts. You either didnt read my posts correctly or you are just responding so you can win an argument. I thought Mario was sterotyping me as some 12 year old kid who doesnt know sqaut about DP/DR. If you read the way he wrote it you would understand especially if you are so sensitive about DR/DP. I really dont care about your IQ score, what are you trying to impress me? I could probaly impress you with my profession but I am not someone who is out there to impress, I am out there to do work.
> 
> Call me a baby, I am not offended by it. Why would I get upset over someone calling me a baby, I know its not true due to the incidents in my life that I have sucessfully overcome. If you want to know what I have been through in my life, go ahead and ask me, you will probaly cry. But who cares what I have been through, it is over and done with.
> 
> ...


Let's just drop this, it is getting no where and honestly I don't have the energy to argue with you right now. We've all been through shit, obviously, that is why we have this disorder. And no, I was not trying to impress you with my IQ, I was being sarcastic. We've all misunderstood one another, let's move on and drop it and help one another instead of this back-and-forth shit.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Katezorz said:


> Let's just drop this, it is getting no where and honestly I don't have the energy to argue with you right now. We've all been through shit, obviously, that is why we have this disorder. And no, I was not trying to impress you with my IQ, I was being sarcastic. We've all misunderstood one another, let's move on and drop it and help one another instead of this back-and-forth shit.


I agree


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

to anne/york - yes my dear friend YOU can. i was wondering that myself for a while, while going through the trial and error process of my suppliment regimen. it was sooooo sucky when i would try something new and it would start to help and i would feel a little better and then boom,..... it would just stop helping. it didn't get any worse but it didn't get any better either. i would get my hopes up just to get let down week after week. but after a shitload of patience, hard work, a medicine cabinet full of suppliments that i don't take anymore, and just a few that i still do, i right this to you successfully recovered. you can do it, and if there is anything i can do to help PLEASE PLEASE let me know. after all it was one of your posts that gave me the determination to start looking for a treatment.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

Rebekah said:


> My DP resurfaces when I am being abused by someone,


Its our way of protecting ourselves.


----------

